# 2017 US Youth Soccer Region IV Mountain Pacific Championships



## GoDawgs! (May 8, 2017)

Greetings,
    Not from socal, but our team is going to this tournament. I have no idea about Temecula. This is somewhat last minute, so any ideas what to do and where to stay (stay and play tourney)?  Things to be aware of Galway Downs? Etc...
Trying to make it a fun, family vacay, while staying close enough to drive to the games. 
Ideas? 
Thank you!


----------



## justneededaname (May 8, 2017)

The hotel list has a lot of properties that are pretty far from the fields. Anything in Temecula is going to be 10-15 minutes from the field.  Temecula is a tourist area, but mostly for the wine country, so it is great for adults, but a little weak on things to do with a family.

If you are willing to drive a bit (45 minutes or so, which is what those of us coming from San Diego will do each day), I would look for a hotel near the beach in San Diego County. 

If you are playing by the rules, then look at the SpringHill Suites - Oceanside. It is about 45 minutes from the field and a few blocks from the beach.

If you venture outside the tournament hotel list, I would look for something with quick access to either the 76 or the 56 that can get you from the coast to the 15 freeway quickly.

The weather along the coast in June can be hit or miss, so that is the problem there.


----------



## soccermama213 (May 8, 2017)

Galway downs is ok. Charges $10 a day to park. Otherwise nothing to be excited about. It's a horse ranch type place turned part soccer fields. 

Temecula during summer is hot. So I agree with others to plan a trip to the beach. There are several Hotels in Temecula (also Murrieta) that will be a close drive. Otherwise anything else will be going towards San Diego (45 min) 

All So cal tourist attractions will be a drive - Disneyland, amusement parks, beaches etc but there is no shortage of things to do if you have the time. 

Funny my dd is headed to Seattle in June for regionals there. Any advice for us?


----------



## gkrent (May 8, 2017)

Do yourself a favor and book a room at Pechanga resort and casino...its about 10 minutes from Galway!  Very nice for the parents ;-)


----------



## CaliKlines (May 8, 2017)

GoDawgs! said:


> Greetings,
> Not from socal, but our team is going to this tournament. I have no idea about Temecula. This is somewhat last minute, so any ideas what to do and where to stay (stay and play tourney)?  Things to be aware of Galway Downs? Etc...
> Trying to make it a fun, family vacay, while staying close enough to drive to the games.
> Ideas?
> Thank you!


Old Town Temecula has alot of great food options...Mad Madelines for a great burger, Bailys is nicer and serves a mean chicken schnitzel, Public House has a unique menu...Also, in the vineyard area, South Coast has an impressive tasting room and restaurant ($$$), while right next door, Ponte Vineyard has a great outdoor restaurant and some nice reds. It can be hot as Hades, but Temecula is a great southern CA hidden gem.


----------



## outside! (May 8, 2017)

TCD said:


> Depending on traffic, Temecula is about an hour from North San Diego County beaches. I would suggest adding an extra day on the back end of your trip to get a beach day!


If you go to the beach, do the stingray shuffle when walking in the water. Drag your feet like a local while you are in the water. If there is a stingray, you will kick it and it will most likely swim away. A stingray sting may make playing soccer impossible for a few days.


----------



## GoDawgs! (May 9, 2017)

Thanks all for the responses. I am thinking staying near Del Mar-ish area would be probably the best bet. Been to surf couple of
times, so familiar with the area. Looks like most places in Temecula are sold out. After 100?+ days of rain, the beach would be so nice.

For US region iv championships in June in Redmond, WA. Weather should be decent and hopefully, 60 acres will be ready, due to the
relentless rain we had this fall/winter. But, prepare for some residual muddy fields. If you want your life to be easy, stay
at the Marriot in Redmond Towncenter. Good place as a central base. Clean, safe, and near 60 acres. Decent hotel bar and lots of
restaurants/stores in mall and surrounding area. 

I would avoid staying in Seattle proper, unless you are more adventurous. Do not venture at night 
to Pioneer Square/Chinatown, unless you like trouble and can handle it. Young girls? Please. Don't. 
Big city problems like homelessness, heroin addicts, and gangs. So be alert.
Day trips to Pike place market, space needle are fun. Take a picture with the bronze pig. Park a few blocks away
and walk to the market or space needle. Ride the Duck is really fun and silly. The big ferris wheel is ok, but lines
are long. EMP is lame. If your kid is thinking of UW, the campus is beautiful. Take a look around. 

If nature is your thing, I really like Snoqualmie Falls about 30 minutes or so away from the redmond tc. 
Find the free parking lot. The loop is about 1.4 miles around trip from top to bottom of falls. Peaceful and pretty, but
expect crowds on weekends. Little secret for you dare devils. At the end of the trail at the bottom, you can climb over
the fence and go walk on the rocks near the falls. Not supposed to, but the cool kids are doing it.  Take the best
pictures and selfies there. Have fun.


----------



## gkrent (May 9, 2017)

I'm surprised they aren't in Phoenix


----------



## LadiesMan217 (May 10, 2017)

outside! said:


> If you go to the beach, do the stingray shuffle when walking in the water. Drag your feet like a local while you are in the water. If there is a stingray, you will kick it and it will most likely swim away. A stingray sting may make playing soccer impossible for a few days.


And lots of great white sharks - saw one today while walking the beach.


----------



## Golazo (May 10, 2017)

If Pechanga is booked just 20 min south is PALA casino and a little further is Harrahs in Valley Center ( 30 min. from Temecula). Harrahs has a great pool area. Both have great Casinos if you are looking for fun for parents.


----------



## jrcaesar (May 10, 2017)

Or Rancho Bernardo Inn 45 minutes south is a nice family resort.


----------



## bababooey (May 10, 2017)

CaliKlines said:


> Old Town Temecula has alot of great food options...Mad Madelines for a great burger, Bailys is nicer and serves a mean chicken schnitzel, Public House has a unique menu...Also, in the vineyard area, South Coast has an impressive tasting room and restaurant ($$$), while right next door, Ponte Vineyard has a great outdoor restaurant and some nice reds. It can be hot as Hades, but Temecula is a great southern CA hidden gem.


Why in the world would you mark this as "dumb" MAP?

This was one of the most helpful posts I have seen in a while.


----------



## outside! (May 10, 2017)

LadiesMan217 said:


> And lots of great white sharks - saw one today while walking the beach.


Where?


----------

